# 설치틀과 고정대



## henry1956

Could somebody advise me about the difference between*설치틀** and **고정대**used **together**, I mean, **“**설치틀과 **고정대**”**referring **to **the** place where **a **given **equipment **is to be **instal**led**? **Could **it** be **support** and **frame**? **What **about **고정대 **when **it **is **referred **to **wiring in a cabin?*
*thanks in advance*


----------



## ryanchai0715

Can you clarify your question? I don't actually understand what you are trying to ask..


----------



## cynthia550

I think 설치틀 means a frame that is ready for the structure to be installed, 고정대 is a frame used to fix the structure to make sure it doesn't move. I don't know how to put this...


----------



## oloekis

Could you give us the contexts, where did you get this?


----------



## henry1956

Thanks you both. As it deals with blocks to be installed in a complex automatic system I think Cynthia550 is right.  설치틀 could be something like a "slot" and 고정대 the frame which slides on the slot and where the block is fixed.


----------

